# Prices on a few firearms



## Infidel Strong (Sep 20, 2009)

Well first off, New to the forum. Site looks pretty awesome and have already absorbed a lot of information.

The Chisholm Trail gun show here in Wichita, KS will be shortly and I am going to buy myself a new Handgun.

Just wondering how much the guns below go for Brand New & Used condition at fair prices, So if you could please post what you think is good and what is overpriced.

- Glock 19 x 9MM
- Springfield 1911
- Sig P229 9MM
- Ruger LCP
- Ruger Mark III & 22/45
- Browning Buckmark Camper
- Lastly the Taurus M22 22LR

Shelby,


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Used prices will depend on cosmetic and mechanical condition, and would therefore be specific to any individual example.

For examples of new prices, you can go to the Bud's Gun Shop website and see what just about everything out there sells for. Don't forget to add FFL transfer fees to the prices, so that you get a true "out the door" cost.

You could also get a feel for prices by going through the Gunbroker.com site, but I find that most of the prices on new firearms is higher than what I can find locally.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I really have no idea what prices may be like at a gun fair. I do a lot of browsing on www.gunbroker.com for anything I am interested in. That way, when I am out shopping I know if I have found a decent deal or not. Also you can find some good deals on gunbroker and just add shipping (maybe $25 or so) and FFL transfer fee (maybe another $25) and it can be cheaper than at a local gun shop.
The gun shows are a lot of fun though aren't they? :mrgreen:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Gun shows can be scary for novice gun buyers. I've listened to potential buyers at a booth and for those who can't talk the talk, normally pay too much. The sellers sense it and take their money. I can tell you I paid $340.00 for a NIB Ruger LCP at a local gun store in Ohio. Different areas of the country have different prices. Personally, I stay away from gun show firearms. I don't like to be crowded when checking a gun carefully for a potential purchase. For others, it's no big deal. Choose wisely.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Infidel Strong said:


> ...Just wondering how much the guns below go for Brand New & Used condition at fair prices, So if you could please post what you think is good and what is overpriced.
> 
> - Glock 19 x 9MM
> - Springfield 1911
> ...


So you want us to research for you what would be a fair price and what would be over priced for each of your gun choices, which is probably over a hundred different guns when you take into account all the different variations of the guns you listed?

Should we also include the two different prices (fair and over) for each of the different NRA gun rating condition categories?

Do you want the prices just for the state that you live in, or should we index the prices for each of the 50 states, just so that you'll have them at your fingertips?

When I finish compiling this data for you, may I come paint your house and wash you car? :anim_lol:


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Infidel Strong said:


> Well first off, New to the forum. Site looks pretty awesome and have already absorbed a lot of information.
> 
> The Chisholm Trail gun show here in Wichita, KS will be shortly and I am going to buy myself a new Handgun.
> 
> ...


I don't have anything to add about the gun prices, but welcome to the forum from another Wichita, KS member! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Check out *Gunbroker* and see if you can find a seller around you. Even if you can't you can get an idea what something is selling for.

Teach a man a fish and he eats for a lifetime.:smt023


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I just purchased a used (1991) Glock 19. I paid $200.00 for it. Best price in my area of NY was $550.00 new. 

I also purchased recently, a Kel-Tek P3AT. While not the LCP, I think pricing is close enough. I paid $260.00 with a Crimson Trace Laser installed. 

Both guns were in "barely used" condition. The Glock came with 4 magazines, and the Kel-Tek came with 2.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow! Now thats alot of shopping!

+1 for Gunbroker

Although the prices tend to be high there, it will give you a general idea of what your getting yourself into. The occasional deal it there to be found, but the thing about the occasional deal is... Most of the time those deals are from users with little or no feedback, therefore taking your chances. It's a good place to loose a couple hours of your day at.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> So you want us to research for you what would be a fair price and what would be over priced for each of your gun choices, which is probably over a hundred different guns when you take into account all the different variations of the guns you listed?
> 
> Should we also include the two different prices (fair and over) for each of the different NRA gun rating condition categories?
> 
> ...


Wow!

James, you're a lot nicer when you're not discussing politics! :anim_lol:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Wow!
> 
> James, you're a lot nicer when you're not discussing politics! :anim_lol:


Thanks kev. :smt083

And you're a lot more insightful when you're not discussing politics!:anim_lol:


----------

